# Propolis



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Good to harvest, good to sale, and good to leave


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I see no problem, as long as you did not pesticide store your supers or treat your hive with suppers on, and mice didn't get into it. 

When I work the bees I sometimes hive tool a piece off to chew on, it could have been there for a few years.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I always harvest propolis when I clean up my supers and I keep a coffee can nearby to drop it in. I make a tincture every year that I use for all kinds of stuff and I like to have propolis on hand and ready to go.


----------



## Marcus Yoder (May 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replys


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Ravenseye said:


> I always harvest propolis when I clean up my supers and I keep a coffee can nearby to drop it in. I make a tincture every year that I use for all kinds of stuff and I like to have propolis on hand and ready to go.


Hints on how you make the tincture (I read dissolve in alcohol) and what do you use it for?
I have managed to get 1/2 of a coffee can of the stuff, loosely packed.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Sadly, my "go to" recipe for tincture is now a "404" (page not found) but here's a good read:

http://www.beeculture.com/propolis/

I use a STRONG vodka or Everclear. The stronger the better. I use 3 parts propolis for each tincture mix. So, 3 tablespoons propolis to 9 tablespoons of liquid...scale it up accordingly. I don't do much cleaning. I do break up the big chunks. I usually make about 1/2 to 1 pint at a time.

I DO HAVE PATIENCE!

Toss the propolis into the liquid. Seal it up good. Put it on the shelf in the bathroom above your toothbrush. Shake it while you're brushing your teeth. Shake it after your shower. Shake it while you're on the pot. Shake it when you'd really rather be fighting with your spouse. Do this at least once daily for at least three weeks. Longer if it feels good. Don't worry about the junk at the bottom. As time goes on it'll look more and more like junk and you'll be glad it settles.

One day, you'll decide to clarify it. Don't expect it to be perfect the first time. Grab a coffee filter and force fit it into another clean jar. Gently pour your wonderfully smelling (it does have a unique fragrance) tincture on to the filter and let it flow. You might have to change filters once or twice. The resultant liquid is beautiful. AND, a small amount of sediment will appear again some time down the road. If you're like me you smile and let it go. It's like really, really good wine or mead. The sediment grounds you. If you're particular, you'll filter again.

No matter. Your tincture is ready. SO......

- Have a bad cut....pour the tincture on and don't be surprised if it dries quick with a sticky, elastic and somewhat waterproof coating that does a great job sterilizing your wound. I could PM you pic's of wounds that healed on propolis.

- Toothache, sore throat, gum sores, cuts, scrapes, etc. Pour, swish or rub it on. In my opinion it does a great job. 

I use it on my chickens, my feral cats and of course, me. 

It's not hard to make but it's hard to keep ready unless you're airtight. Make sure your jar seals up good. Here's a batch going through final filtering:


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I use a vacuum pump and filter flask clean a litre in 30secs using a .02um filter. to clear out mold spores and make it medically safe/clean.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I will give it a try, eventually


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I prepare it basically like Ravenseye, 
I have also steeped raw propolis in olive oil.
After it has soaked a month or so,I bottle it in 2 oz spritser bottles., and add a couple of drops of tea tree oil, since I already have some. I label it for contents, and date it.
I use it where I used to use "triple antibiotic creme" such as neosporin & such.
I also use it to treat cold sores, since I already have them too.
Some one suggested just eating propolis to prevent the cold sores from erupting, but I am not there yet


----------

